# aggression rises?



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have 8 7"-10" reds in a 180gal i just added a $hit load of plants and a nice peice of drift wood that i payed an arm and a leg for. before i added the $hit, they would swim around together nicely and kill anything that i put in the tank. (when there was only gravel in the aquarium) now that i added plants ect. they are starting to get more aggressive and claiming territories. i watch them at night and they constantly try to bite eachother. how do i make them go back to normal? 
i got p's with no fins left... (i added aquarium salt to help the fins)


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

take all out or arrange the tank differently.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hmmm. they also eat more then they usualy do. im talking about a pound of beefhart every 3 days.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

but it took me forever to plant thos plants


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

i have 9 reds in a 120 with driftwood and 1 big plant and my ps are fine i keep them well feed other wise they start doing what you talking about


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ok thanks.


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I also have 9 in a 120g with driftwood and plants. They are all cool. They did have a little nipping going on, but since I added a freebie Oscar that has stopped.

BTW...the Oscar has no tail now.

-Kevin-


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

I agree with the others try to have less cover in the tank if possible, in my tank i just have two large pieces of driftwood and floating plants i used to have a very heavily planted tank, and ill never go back to that with p's it just turned out to be a disaster with them constantly uprooting the plants and then the filters sucking em up etc... Move things around a bit and see how they are. Man those guys have a lot of room.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea, and if they dont breed by the end of june. im going to duck tape them together in pairs...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Go post some pics of your current setup.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im going to. probibly tomorrow.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

The good thing about bare tanks is, no territory to claim, so reds will shoal together.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would put the cover around the edges of the tank, and keep the middle relatively clear for shoaling, and swimming.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i havent got my sisters digi camra yet, but i promise i will post pics. what i did was took everything out of the tank except my nice drift wood. and 1 amazon sword plant (fake). and last night i did a 40% waterchange to get the gravel cleaned all nice. after i put the water in they ate. and swam together showing no aggression. and they dont claim territories anymore. the tank looks very lager now. it looks sweet tho when u see the big schoal swim around together. dont f*ck with my p's!


----------

